

AppThwack expands automated app testing service to iOS on real devices - LeFever
http://blog.appthwack.com/android-ios-and-web-app-testing-in-the-clou/

======
shurane
Your product is pretty cool and useful, although I haven't had much of a use
case for it yet, since I mainly deal with debugging AOSP builds.

